# Going back to Directv



## prentp (Dec 18, 2008)

I can't believe that a company can put something out with so many issues.

My hopper locks up 2 to 3 times per week. This weekend it looked up in the middle of a viewing a PPV movie and then the next night while we were watching the DVR.

Last week I had a Joey loose it's authorization and I had to call into dish and get it fixed. This little procedure took 3 call transfers and about 25 minutes.

My directv system that I had before with whole home DVR never locked up on me once in 2 years.


----------



## kaminar (Mar 25, 2012)

If you had service less than 2 years ago, make sure to call the Reconnects Department @ 800-531-5000. If more than 2 years, same telephone #, but Sales Department.

Good luck!

-=K=-


----------



## domingos35 (Jan 12, 2006)

prentp said:


> I can't believe that a company can put something out with so many issues.
> 
> My hopper locks up 2 to 3 times per week. This weekend it looked up in the middle of a viewing a PPV movie and then the next night while we were watching the DVR.
> 
> ...


so go back then


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

prentp said:


> I can't believe that a company can put something out with so many issues.
> 
> My hopper locks up 2 to 3 times per week. This weekend it looked up in the middle of a viewing a PPV movie and then the next night while we were watching the DVR.
> 
> ...


I've seen other's post problems with their state of the art Hopper and Joey system. Apparently DISH is having it's share of issues with their receivers. Gives a whole new meaning to "no provider has it all'.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

domingos35 said:


> so go back then


Wow. He's providing specific information which may help Dish in improving their products.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Laxguy said:


> Wow. He's providing specific information which may help Dish in improving their products.


Yes, he is. And it is appreciated. But he is still leaving.

I wonder why my Hopper/Joey setup isn't as buggy as the ones in some of these complaint threads. Not everyone is having these problems.


----------



## prentp (Dec 18, 2008)

I tried this evening to work with dish tech support and din't get anywhere.

This evening I had Prime time anytime running and 2 other satellite channels being recorded. My wife was watching a recording on a Joey while I was watching a recording on the hopper. When I contacted tech support I went into the menu which was sluggish and within 5 minutes video playback froze for the wife and I couldn't get back into my recording. The technician from Dish said he couldn't do anything while recordings where enabled so he told me to reset it again and call back when nothing was recording.
My issue is 3 tuners isn't enough but there is now way I'll pay for a second hopper I'd rather pay a large early termination and get rid of this stuff.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

prentp said:


> My issue is 3 tuners isn't enough but there is now way I'll pay for a second hopper I'd rather pay a large early termination and get rid of this stuff.


Confused a bit now... Is your real issue the 3-tuners OR the earlier problems you were talking about?

IF the problem was 3-tuners... did you not know this when you signed up? It's not like this was disguised anywhere.


----------



## prentp (Dec 18, 2008)

The real issue are the lockups occuring with the hopper. I figured going into the new contract I would add a second hopper if I needed more tuners, I had no problem with that.

The problem is its very difficult for me to consider spending more money to get a second hopper when the one I have is locking up so frequently. I have had to reset my hopper for video freeze ups 3 out of the last 4 evenings and since installation it has locked up at least once a week.


----------



## cac303 (Apr 18, 2012)

I hate that you are having this problem, but just so that you have context, it is not something that seems pervasive. I have had 2 hoppers for a month, and had almost no issues with them. (1 lockup, video playback froze once for about 90 seconds then resumed on its own, and occasional sound drop outs when I skip back.) Other then that, both have been rock solid. Maybe you just got a lemon and need to get it replaced.


----------



## 3HaloODST (Aug 9, 2010)

Well, all I know is that my 2H/2J system is perfectly stable, only about 1 lockup on one of them. So not sure what's going with you (or what you're doing.) I'm also happy because I didn't do the silly thing and expect 1 Hopper to supply 4 TVs in the house. A lot more room with 2H/2J on 4 TVs. Even if I were having lockups, I wouldn't be silly enough to pay a huge ETF rather than have Dish replace the Hopper. I also wouldn't be silly enough to justify a huge ETF over simply paying a much smaller fee to get another Hopper and give myself more breathing room.

Just my 2c though.


----------



## duffasaurus (Aug 17, 2008)

If I was having this type of problem and was willing to pay a big early termination fee to go back to Direct, I would have called for a tech visit! I seem to smell a troll?? 

P.S. I had my Hopper/Joeys installed the day after release and have had no problems. Believe me, I've really put the equipment through it's paces!


----------



## prentp (Dec 18, 2008)

I'm definately not a troll.

I wanted to thank the people who had given me some things to try and I realize that there are people that have just as many issues with Directv as I have had with Dish network. 

I have decided Directv Whole home dvr system works better for my situation and it's easier to keep the wife happy when the frozen receiver doesn't stop video on all the tv's watching satellite as the Hopper/Joey does when the hopper freezes.


----------



## 356B (Oct 11, 2008)

Did you get called a troll? You should check out Dish Support, there's another guy there with similar problems.
https://support.dish.com/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=576&p=1880


----------



## EmSurfer (May 20, 2012)

I have been with Dish for about 6 years now. My Parents had Dish for about 2 years and went to DirecTV and it's been tolerable for them for about a year now. Not sure why you came to Dish when you already had a whole home DVR with DirecTV. Especially trying to adopt new technology in the Hopper that has only been out about 2 months. I just upgraded to the Hopper about 3 weeks ago and have had minor issues to be expected. Good luck to you with DirecTV.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

James Long said:


> Yes, he is. And it is appreciated. But he is still leaving.
> 
> I wonder why my Hopper/Joey setup isn't as buggy as the ones in some of these complaint threads. Not everyone is having these problems.


I'm thinking it's a heat.
Different boxes in different room conditions ...

Measured with open cover and custom heat-sink (4x bigger): the CPU has temp 60C/140F; what will be if origin small heat-sink installed ? And HDD contributing to the heat if the cover will be on place.

Going into technical details: that resin compound between sink and top surface of CPU (it is unusually small) is not best thing to help to prevent overheating too.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

3HaloODST said:


> Well, all I know is that my 2H/2J system is perfectly stable, only about 1 lockup on one of them. So not sure what's going with you (or what you're doing.) I'm also happy because I didn't do the silly thing and expect 1 Hopper to supply 4 TVs in the house. A lot more room with 2H/2J on 4 TVs. Even if I were having lockups, I wouldn't be silly enough to pay a huge ETF rather than have Dish replace the Hopper. I also wouldn't be silly enough to justify a huge ETF over simply paying a much smaller fee to get another Hopper and give myself more breathing room.
> 
> Just my 2c though.


That would make 2 cents to me also as with 2 Hoppers gives you 6 tuners,but during Primetime 1 tuner would record the 4 networks,while the other 5 tuners do something else for a total tuners going at night would be the same as 9 tuners during Primetime,WOW! that's alot:eek2:


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I think, it should be standard feature for any DVR (regardless, if it have one or more tuners): combine all recording channels from one transponder into one tuner and allow to use second/third/etc for other scheduled/live recordings.
From technical point, everything in there to make such decision by FW. 
Question is: would someone implement it ?


----------



## 3HaloODST (Aug 9, 2010)

P Smith said:


> I think, it should be standard feature for any DVR (regardless, if it have one or more tuners): combine all recording channels from one transponder into one tuner and allow to use second/third/etc for other scheduled/live recordings.
> From technical point, everything in there to make such decision by FW.
> Question is: would someone implement it ?


That's a great idea but sadly I don't think Dish will ever do it :nono: .


----------



## Worn (May 11, 2012)

I've had 2 hoppers and 2 joeys with no problems for two plus weeks now. I will say that the receivers and remotes are 10 times faster than direct. Our Joey in the master has even been blocked by my wife's stuff and the remote still communicates. Direct can Bragg about their sports programming, but if it takes me 5 or more seconds to change the channel, I've missed out on a big play. 
It seems like dish would send you another receiver if you're having problems. Did they offer you that?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

P Smith said:


> I think, it should be standard feature for any DVR (regardless, if it have one or more tuners): combine all recording channels from one transponder into one tuner and allow to use second/third/etc for other scheduled/live recordings.
> From technical point, everything in there to make such decision by FW.
> Question is: would someone implement it ?


I said this before too... and if Dish would logically group channels from premium packages together (like HBOs only on transponders with other HBOs) it makes even more sense.

I'm torn, however, on how to group other things. On the one hand it makes sense, say, to put the Disney/ABC channels on a transponder, Universal on another, FOX on another, etc. etc.

But wouldn't it be cool to have a transponder with USA, TNT, TBS, Syfy, AMC, BBCAmerica? As a customer, I would like groupings of channels with similar content more than groupings of channels from the same network I think... at least in the idea that it would cut down on need for tuners if I like lots of programs on those kinds of channels.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Transponder-by-Demand


----------



## patmurphey (Dec 21, 2006)

Stewart Vernon said:


> ...But wouldn't it be cool to have a transponder with USA, TNT, TBS, Syfy, AMC, BBCAmerica? As a customer, I would like groupings of channels with similar content more than groupings of channels from the same network I think... at least in the idea that it would cut down on need for tuners if I like lots of programs on those kinds of channels.


Trade need for tuners for need for an immense amount of hard drive space?


----------



## tuxworth (Jun 3, 2012)

I have had Dish for over 15 years and have had very good luck with their customer service. I'm surprised with how much effort it must have taken to switch that you are leaving so soon. Sometimes you just have to work through the problem.


----------



## 356B (Oct 11, 2008)

I'm amazed at the quantity of words, the quality of opines and the levels of energy that goes into a disgruntled customers beef with Dish TV. I see it often and still don't get it....?


----------



## moman19 (Oct 22, 2004)

Does anyone know how to Copy/Restore the Configuration (Timers, blocked channels, etc.) from a VIP 922 to a Hopper? The configurations for each can be backed up or restored on their respective remote controls (models 32 and 40) but the remotes don't seem able to communicate with e/o for a possible tranfer.

I assume there must be an easier way that having to manually set up a new system from scratch.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Try in IR mode; h2k and J remotes [40.0] working (by default) with Zigbee protocol.


----------



## 3HaloODST (Aug 9, 2010)

32/40 don't operate in IR mode (at least with the sat receivers.) They can only communicate with the sat receivers via radio. The 32 remote is not able to back up/restore Hopper/Joey configurations, nor can the 40 remote back up/restore ViP 922 configurations. 20/21 remotes can operate in IR mode (only) on 922/H/J however they cannot back up/restore configurations on any receivers other than the ViP 722K.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Dead end.


----------

